# Left the CTD family tonight.



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

After all the problems we have had with the CTD it is finally gone. My wife couldn't take it anymore since it was in the shop more than our garage. Chevy stepped up and our dealership really stepped up so I don't have a bad word to say other than the headache it caused. She has moved into a 2016 Regal which she loves knock on wood forever. Took the weathertechs out of the CTD and I am listing in the classifieds (front rear and trunk).
My wife did like the CTD when it was trouble free but that was not very often. Hopefully I can find a Regal forum as good as this one!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all your problems and I hope you enjoy your Regal. What year Regal? Don't be a stranger!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

smallheadz said:


> After all the problems we have had with the CTD it is finally gone. My wife couldn't take it anymore since it was in the shop more than our garage. Chevy stepped up and our dealership really stepped up so I don't have a bad word to say other than the headache it caused. She has moved into a 2016 Regal which she loves knock on wood forever. Took the weathertechs out of the CTD and I am listing in the classifieds (front rear and trunk).
> My wife did like the CTD when it was trouble free but that was not very often. Hopefully I can find a Regal forum as good as this one!


good luck with your new gaser


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Best wishes on your new ride.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the Regal, nice car. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Very sorry to see you go pal. Enjoy your new ride and drop us a line once in a while.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not that bad of a "downgrade" if you ask me. What engine is it?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You left the diesel in the right hands with whom ever can fix IT ..

Good luck with the 3 holer and Best wishers for your wife ..
So what do you drive ?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck with your new car, hope it is trouble free compared to your ctd. You are always welcome here.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

nice choice an good luck! if you don't mine what where the issues with the ctd?? an type of use did the car get. thanks.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

According to Consumer Reports the Regal is a top rated US car and should be more reliable than the CTD. Good choice. May be my next GM in a few years.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with the Buick. They are nice cars.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Three almost trouble free years with my CTD and I still love it. It saddens me that you bought a lemon because they really are a great little car. My daughter picked up her new hatchback Cruze on Monday and it is really a nice car also with a 1.6T and a 6M transmission.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

The type of driving my wife used the ctd was mainly highway, racked up 28k in 14 months and that is with almost 2 months of that in the shop. I drive my wife's old hand me down 07 kia optima ex 135k, I rarely drive my 06 silverado (mostly sits in the barn) 60k . My wife would have loved the CTD if it would have been trouble free or maybe if it had VW programming but that wasn't the case. It was a huge PITA getting everything sorted out but in the end she is happy and that makes my life easier too. The Regal is a 2016 with 2.0T, I did plenty of research on them before making a decision. Already ordered weathertech, oem splash guards, and a few other things. One thing I did like about the Buick is 48mo 50K bumper to bumper warranty. I hope it is a while before I need to visit the dealership. I will stop by the forums and keep my eye on the progress for the CTD.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I gave up our CTD after too many problems also. I got a lemon, no doubt about it, and I'm glad I no longer worry about my next CEL. I'm not sure how you bought another GM product after having so many problems with one, they lost me as a customer forever.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warloc said:


> I gave up our CTD after too many problems also. I got a lemon, no doubt about it, and I'm glad I no longer worry about my next CEL. I'm not sure how you bought another GM product after having so many problems with one, they lost me as a customer forever.


You were unlucky, I bought my CTD in 2012 and it has never let me down. I am not in the US and have not got a DEF tank on mine and also my engine is a newer design. The car is also built in Australia on the same line that builds the Commodore, the SS is basically a Commodore built for export to the US, as is the Caprice PPV. Unfortunately GM is closing down Australian production and importing it's cars from countries where it is cheaper for them to build cars. This is why they will lose me as a customer in future as there are too many good cars already available in Australia and I predict that GM will lose market share here because of this and not having built in Australia as a selling point.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> ... and I predict that GM will lose market share here because of this and not having built in Australia as a selling point.


This, and don't expect to be paying the low prices we are used to for those imported cars, the locally-built Falcodore and Camry meant that he prices of cars like base-level Astra's were lower here than where they are built!


----------

